# Discharge Books



## speno50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hy,
I'm trying to trace my fathers "involvement" in WW11 as I know he/a vessel was involved in the D Day landings on Gold Beach. He was a Captain in the Merchant Navy, and qualified as a Master in 1939.
I am in touch with Seafarers Registry and thanks to them and much invaluable guidance and knowledge /info from another fellow member I have made some progress, his ship movement sheets etc

Now the present stumbling block, I have his original Discharge Book No R1-------1 however the last stamp in it is dated November 1939. 
Seafarers Registry have suggested that he may have had a second Discharge Book.

My question is, is this normal practice and if so where could I obtain a copy ? A request to National Archives has not yielded much help.

Any further help/assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers and thanks

Ian H Spensley


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ian,
He may have had another discharge book that was lost for whatever reason.
All is not lost - you won't get a copy of his discharge book but you can obtain his CRS 10 which gives similar detail to the discharge book.

If you can give me his name, date and place of birth and that Dis.A number I can have a look for you and at least point you to the correct file.

Send me a pm if you wish.

Regards
Hugh


----------

